# My Stuff



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Room 1 

Sony 30XS955
Onkyo TX-SR705
Behringer EP1500 Amp
Behringer DSP1124P Eq
Oppo 971
HTS 1000 MKII PowerCenter
(awaiting HD-DVD player)

Speakers
PolkAudio RT35i
PolkAudio CS245i
PolkAudio RT25i
SoundSplinter RL-P15 8.5cf tuned to 15.45hz

Room 2

Sony 36FV26 
Sony STR-DE585
Sony DVP-NC600

Speakers
PolkAudio RM6600
PolkAudio PSW350

Room 3

Sony 65WS500 
Sony DVP-s360 
Onkyo TX-SR600 
(awaiting speakers) 

Room 4

Sony BRAVIA XBR KDL-40XBR4
(awaiting HD-DVD player)


----------

